# Black water prep



## nickfroo (May 1, 2017)

Hello= new to the rv world--will be taking off this fri for 1st time out---what is the best prep for my black water tank before useing--?? Thanks nick


----------



## C Nash (May 1, 2017)

Lot of water.  If on full hook up leave the valve closed till tank is full.  Drain black tank before Gray.  Does your RV have a rinse built in?  If so rinse good after dumping.  Get some kind of rv holding tank chemical for the tank to put in it.  Be sure to use approved toilet paper.  Welcome to the forum Nick.  Let us know how the trip turns out.


----------



## Nicole Rushing (May 17, 2017)

Always follow the cleaning and emptying procedure with an enzyme type product along with a gallon of water.


----------



## Larry Wood (Oct 11, 2017)

Follow instructions on whatever additive you use as to amount and tank size. I have a 72 gallon black waste tank in my fifth wheel. After I dump I put the required amount of additive and add five gallons of water (I carry a 5 gallon bucket for utility.) to slosh around and hopefully help keep tank and sensors clean. I think five gallons is minimum as one gallon would not be enough if I'm not going to use the rv for awhile. Any additive or digesters require plenty of water to break down waste and ease dumping.


----------



## Launchme! (Jul 9, 2018)

C Nash said:


> Lot of water.  If on full hook up leave the valve closed till tank is full.  Drain black tank before Gray.  Does your RV have a rinse built in?  If so rinse good after dumping.  Get some kind of rv holding tank chemical for the tank to put in it.  Be sure to use approved toilet paper.  Welcome to the forum Nick.  Let us know how the trip turns out.


Hello, we are new RV’rs and I think we may have not had enough water in our black tank when we first used it, and I fear that we have some dry waste in the tank. How would be the best way to flush it out when draining? We have a Launch Starcraft 24RLS with 31g tank.


----------



## DjBee (Sep 5, 2018)

You can use special chemicals that are suitable for the RV tanks. Just an extra measure I would take.


----------



## WeekendRver (Oct 27, 2018)

Basic tips to always remember: 
1) Lots of water
2) Keep tanks closed until ready to flush
3) Use septic friendly toilet paper (avoid the wipes) 
4) For longer trips use black tank chemicals


Hope that helps, also getting one of those hose supports to make flushing easier.


----------



## House Husband (Jul 27, 2020)

I have never added chemicals to our waste tanks. When dumping I lower the right jacks to tip the MH to the left. Drain black tank, drain gray tank. Add 5 gallons of water to the black tank and move on. If you are getting a smell, you have a leak some place. All waste tanks stink.

Richard


----------



## henryck (Oct 25, 2021)

We use NuGen for many years without any issues.


----------

